# A possible cure for Depersonalization.



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.

DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.

When we dream at night, we go into a dream-like phase caused by DMT production. Often, people consider dreaming to be "unconscious." Actually, dreaming is a higher state in conscious. This is because the release of DMT. When humans are brought to life we underwent through the Experience of birth which the DMT experience caused a extreme high awareness and understanding for the newborn to adjust to the incredibly high stressful situation. Throughout life, we go to sleep each night because it is essential that we need sleep every night to have a proper functioning mind. I believe while sleeping we go through the sleep cycles and then the DMT exposure, to help us have higher awareness and understanding. I predict this is to stay in contact with our "higher-conscious." One main reason why I made this prediction is because of the beloved Freud, father of psychoanalysis, made the trade of psychoanalysis to become a dream interpreter. He believed it was closer to the understanding of one's subconscious. Well to me, he may have just been correct, but not to ones subconscious, but a higher conscious to bring forth a better understanding of self, the world, and experiences we encounter to help us give a perception.

From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts. When one undergoes some exposure to DMT, they experience like a "new birth," which gives them a great understanding of themselves and the world in which we live, and after we die. When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections. Depersonalized people much trouble sleeping, or feel like they need not much sleep at all. If a depersonalized person is getting the proper amount of sleep, and still have symptoms of DP, it may be from a lack of DMT being released in the brain. Also, that applies to one with a head injury. If the pineal gland is damaged, symptoms of DP may be seen. If one does not sleep frequently or few hours a night, that person should start doing everything possible to get the recommend eight hours of sleep. Physical activity can also provide for much better sleep.

With this being said, I am not a doctor in fact hopefully I will be one day after college. The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control (My personal reason). Now I am writing to inform anyone with this disorder, that this is just a theory. But, I wouldn't have waisted my time researching a disorder that I do not have, if I didn't have a purpose. I want to help people. I am a person of psychology and I feel I understand it well. Now I'm asking if anyone reading this forum has ever tried DMT while having this disorder? If you have and were taking other psychotics including marijuana, please do not place blame of DP on DMT, unless it is the ONLY psychotic you had done. If all hope is gone, and resource to this method, let me know your experience and if it has helped. Also, I do not recommend high doses of DMT the first time. I urge one to do some research on methods and obtaining DMT. Some trial and error may have to be done but start off small.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I admire your willingness to help us. That being said, I'm going to be critical of what you've written for the sake of you perhaps constructing an approach that will better help us. In what you've written I haven't been given any clear reason why DMT would help a depersonalized person. All you've written really is "When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections." Is there any reason to believe this is the case, or is your thinking more along the lines of DMT is popular and cool and spiritual - so maybe these depersonalized people will recover when they use it? Maybe you could clarify.

Further, your understanding of DP seems to be questionable - "From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts". First off, DP is not specifically a conceptual experience. We literally do not _feel_ a sense of self. This has to be set apart from mere thought, this is not some sort of existential crisis - the symptoms are in great part perceptual and physical... which perhaps may lead to such questioning. The anxiety is largely secondary to DP (if DP is the primary disorder).

If you are on the path to help us, hit the books hard on DP. There is a lot of research out there. I recommend:

Feeling Unreal
Stranger to Myself
Depersonalization Disorder: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome
The Stranger in the Mirror

Finally, there is an entire thread on Ayahuasca as a possible cure for DP which may be of interest to you. My understanding is that Ayahuasca is one of the natural substance that contains DMT.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> I admire your willingness to help us. That being said, I'm going to be critical of what you've written for the sake of you perhaps constructing an approach that will better help us. In what you've written I haven't been given any clear reason why DMT would help a depersonalized person. All you've written really is "When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections." Is there any reason to believe this is the case, or is your thinking more along the lines of DMT is popular and cool and spiritual - so maybe these depersonalized people will recover when they use it? Maybe you could clarify.
> 
> Further, your understanding of DP seems to be questionable - "From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts". First off, DP is not specifically a conceptual experience. We literally do not _feel_ a sense of self. This has to be set apart from mere thought, this is not some sort of existential crisis - the symptoms are in great part perceptual and physical... which perhaps may lead to such questioning. The anxiety is largely secondary to DP (if DP is the primary disorder).
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for being critical in such a polite way! As far as sceintific evidence you are looking for, I have watched a few documentaries and mostly are coming from my knowledge and understanding of psychology my major. I'm going to put two links on here to where this forum is posted else where. I go into great description of further understanding where to watch the documentaries online about DMT and also person experies and my theories in greater detail. Ayahuaca is a drink made up of mixture of plants of choice containing DMT and then There is another plant added that contains a MAOI. They mix these because the MAOI makes the drink diffuse unmetabolized past the membranes in the stomach and small intestine and eventually get through the blood-brain barrier to activate receptor sites in the brain.

here are a list of Aahuasca:
DMT admixtures:
Psychotria viridis (Chacruna)[13] - leaves
Diplopterys cabrerana (Chaliponga, Banisteriopsis rusbyana)[13] - leaves
Psychotria carthagenensis (Amyruca)[13] - leaves
Acacia maidenii (Maiden's Wattle), Acacia phlebophylla, and other Acacias, most commonly employed in Australia - bark
Anadenanthera peregrina, A. colubrina, A. excelsa, A. macrocarpa
Mimosa hostilis (Jurema) - root bark - not traditionally employed with ayahuasca by any existing cultures, though likely it was in the past. Popular in Europe and North America.

MAOI:
Harmal (Peganum harmala, Syrian Rue) - seeds
Passion flower
synthetic MAOIs

Other common admixtures:
Justicia pectoralis
Brugmansia (Toé)[13]
Nicotiana rustica[13] (Mapacho, variety of tobacco)
Ilex guayusa,[13] a relative of yerba mate

and my other two links for you:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28597-has-anyone-ever-smoking-or-a-low-dose-dmt-for-curing-depersonalization-i-believe-this-could-work/page__p__238085__fromsearch__1#entry238085

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28607-a-possible-cure-for-depersonalization/page__p__238096__fromsearch__1#entry238096


----------

